# New bolens owner, help me out!



## StruckMagnatrac (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys i just got this old Bolens tractor given to me, it's a tank! 

How do I I.D. the particular style model of the Bolens tube frame tractor It is?? I want to know what it would have said on the side of the hood if it still had a hood. 1050? 1000? 853? H16? . 

The model number on the ID tag is 190-01 , Serial Number 2646 and I have no idea what year it is either other than they only made the tube-frame tractors 1962-1978. 

The engine numbers would be no help as it has been changed to a more bulletproof kohler K301S that runs perfect, lol 
I'll post pics tomorrow

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't says I've ever seen a Bolens. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## axemurderer (Sep 2, 2009)

According to this website, you should have a 1965 1000.

BOLENS TRACTOR MODELS AND SPECIFICATIONS 1949-1965

Not postiive it is correct.


----------

